# Great trip for carp yesterday



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Video is coming, it should be link-able in about 25 minutes from Vimeo. 

I went to Veto Lake yesterday for the first time. It was also my first outing with my new GoPro Hero HD camera. I used the GoPro on the head strap mount and also had my normal Canon HG10 mounted on the tripod for the over-the-shoulder shot. This combo seemed to work well, I think you'll like the video.

Go-to fly was once again a #10 black Mike's Carp Candy. This fly has now caught my last 8 carp this year. Fish were everywhere, spotting them was tough due to the wind creating some chop about half the time I was out. I spooked some fish, as always, by getting too close. I hooked 3, and landed all 3. I am definitely going back to Veto next year, with bow season opening next weekend my Ohio carpin' days are likely done for 2011.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

And here is the video. Enjoy. 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/29227980"]Veto Lake Carp 9/17/11 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MrGreen740 (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun! Are you using IMovie on a Mac? Your editing is very good, thanks for posting!


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Cool video. Looks like a great day to be on the water. It's good practice for your upcoming redfish trip, since reds blow up when spooked the same way that carp do. You spot one, but 6 or 7 spook and clear the flat. There's a lot of similarities.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

My wireless is slow tonight, so I can't get it all to load, but I saw the first few blow ups - a lot of carp in there!

I would imagine that it's tough spotting carp from so low on the water. Have you ever considered something you could stand up in, like a wide-beam canoe or small rowboat?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Andrew S said:


> My wireless is slow tonight, so I can't get it all to load, but I saw the first few blow ups - a lot of carp in there!
> 
> I would imagine that it's tough spotting carp from so low on the water. Have you ever considered something you could stand up in, like a wide-beam canoe or small rowboat?


I've considered standing up in my kayak a few times...then I realized with my legendary lack of balance this would be a bad idea.  What I would really like to do, and I think I am going to try it for next season, is to rig some sort of "power pole" type of anchor system for the shallow muddy water. I am thinking I can install a few brackets and use either PVC piping or some treated wooden poles to basically stake myself in the mud. This would eliminate me being pushed by wind or drifting slowly up onto fish, which spooks most of my fish for me. It would also let me keep the boat pointed where I want, because if I just drop my front anchor the wind will push me so my nose will always be pointed into the wind, which would not be ideal. That big blow-up at the beginning was wind-aided. I positioned myself with the paddle, then have to sit it down to grab the rod, then the wind gently pushed me right in on them.

No MAC user here, I did all my editing on my PC with a program called Pinnacle Studio Ultimate 12.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

It's not perfect, but I use a cheap telescoping walking/hiking stick tethered to the kayak at the paddle-keeper bungee via a carabiner clip and about 12" of 1/8" dia rope. The bungee absorbs some shock like an anchor bridle and holds the stick along the kayak just like a paddle when not in use.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I like that idea, Intracoastal, thanks for sharing! I may do one each side. I want to make sure the wind can't twist me around, if that makes sense?


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

No problem. Yea, 2 is not a bad idea for better control, though I don't know if it will be 100%. What's difficult in a kayak but works for boaters (pre-power-pole days) is 2 anchors off the upcurrent or upwind side, one angled off the bow and one angled off the stern. So you could try 2 of these stake-out poles on the same side. Remember, even with one, to use it on the upwind/upcurrent side or you will simply run it over. The carabiner clip allows me to switch sides pretty easily depending on fishing requirements ("Do I need the wind on my right or left to fish this bank?"), but having one on each side would be faster. The problem, theoretically, is where to store your paddle if the stake-out pole is taking it's spot on both sides?

I also use the makeshift stake-out pole to anchor the kayak on a flat when I want to get out to wade or take a leak...careful in salt water because the short tether may get taught on a fast rising tide--better to tether the 'yak to your belt in that case.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'll be doing the carabiner clip trick in the salt, I'm hoping I can fish like that in the grass flats. I'd much rather be able to stand up and walk/fish back in there.


----------



## jgrdispatch (Oct 3, 2011)

Terrific video of catching some carp!

Also, I like your guys ideas of establishing an anchoring system. It gets frustrating having the wind turn your boat a million different directions.


----------

